# Ethernet Netzwerkdrucker mit CE-Panel unter WCF2008: Eigene Druckerliste



## Eumel (2 Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche für CE-Panel (OP177PN, MP277, MP377) nach Netzwerkdruckern.

*Aufgabenstellung*
Ich möchte von mehreren Panel aus auf einen gemeinsamen Netzwerkdrucker ausdrucken.
Die Druckfunktion bei ProTool und WCF werden nur sehr schlecht unterstützt.
Die Druckerliste von Siemens, die die unterstützten Drucker auflistet, ist sehr spärlich bzw. total veraltet.

*Lösung*
Bei Netzwerkdrucker schreibt Siemens generell einen PC als Printserver vor oder die Drucker müssen einen eigenen Printserver haben.
Die Lösung mit einem PC-Printserver oder einer Printserver-Hardwarelösung halte ich für zu aufwändig! Ich will einen Netzwerkdrucker direkt ansprechen.
Bei Druckversuchen mit verschiedenen Panel (OP177PN, MP277) habe ich festgestellt, das die CE-Panel den Druckmodi 'RAW Port 9100' teilweise unterstützen.

Ich konnte die Drucker direkt per 'IP-Adresseort 9100' ansprechen und ausdrucken.
Mit folgenden CE-Einstellungen liefen die getesteten Drucker bei mir korrekt.

*Einstellungen CE-Drucker*
- Printer LanguageCL-Laser, Port: PrintServer, IP-Port: IP-Adresse:9100, Paper Size: A4
- Portrait & Draft angewählt, Color und CMY abgewählt

*Getestete Drucker*
Die folgenden getesteten Drucker unterstützen 'RAW Port 9100' und haben mit obigen
CE-Einstellung funktioniert:
- HP Incjet 1200
- HP Laserjet 2300
- OKI Laser B6250

Vor Siemens habe ich zu meinen Fragen und Tests keine Unterstützung erhalten. Siemens verweist nur auf die offizielle Druckerliste.
Testet doch bitte die Netzwerkdrucker, die Ihr habt und teilt die Erfahrungen hier mit.
Im Forum könnten wir eine eigene umfangreichere Druckerliste aufstellen.


----------



## Blockmove (2 Juni 2010)

Eumel schrieb:


> *Lösung*
> Bei Netzwerkdrucker schreibt Siemens generell einen PC als Printserver vor oder die Drucker müssen einen eigenen Printserver haben.
> Die Lösung mit einem PC-Printserver oder einer Printserver-Hardwarelösung halte ich für zu aufwändig! Ich will einen Netzwerkdrucker direkt ansprechen.
> Bei Druckversuchen mit verschiedenen Panel (OP177PN, MP277) habe ich festgestellt, das die CE-Panel den Druckmodi 'RAW Port 9100' teilweise unterstützen.
> ...


 
Irgendwie versteh ich deine Begriffsdefinition nicht so ganz ...
Die meisten (einfachen) Printserver machen nichts anderes als über Port 9100 mit dem Treiber zu kommunizieren. Insofern ist da eigentlich kein Unterschied zwischen (externem) Printserver und Drucker mit eingebauter Netzwerkschnittstelle.
PCL ist ein Quasi-Standard. Die meisten Laserdrucker verstehen eigentlich PCL. Mal von den billigen GDI-Druckern abgesehen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Eumel (14 Juni 2010)

Hallo Blockmove,

habe ich dich richtig verstanden?

Falls ein Netzwerkdrucker den Port9100 unterstützt, dann hat der
Drucker auch einen integrierten Printserver?

Arbeitet der Port9100 generell mit dem RAW-Protokoll?


----------



## markuscps (22 Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe das gleiche Problem. Unter Siemens gibt es eine Beschreibung aber die gehen immer von einem Server aus

http://support.automation.siemens.c...lib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=18720136&caller=view

muss ich wirklich noch einen extra Server anhängen oder kann ich nicht direkt vom Panel aus den Druckauftrag an den Drucker senden?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Eumel (24 Juni 2010)

Hallo markuscps,

du brauchst keinen extra Server.

Ab WinCC flexible 2008 SP1 werden auch PrintServer unterstützt.
Falls der Drucker einen eingebauten Druckerserver hat kann ein CE-Panel
direkt auf den Drucker ausdrucken.
Siehe meine Anleitung oben.


----------

